# Patagonia Rio Gallegos Waders big sale



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

FYI, Patagonia is having a big sale on their Rio Gallegos waders right now. Normally $599 on sale for $299:

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-rio-gallegos-zip-front-waders-regular?p=82805-1


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Who pays $599 for waders? That just shows how ridiculous the mark-up is by Patagonia...also Sims is just as bad. 

Curious what others think...but waders are waders and the Academy brand for $70 bucks serves me well wherever I go. They are basically disposables. Wear them a couple years and throw them away. Take a spare set with you on trips and just toss the old ones out if they give you problems. They actually have outperformed a pair of expensive waders from Orvis I mistakenly bought several years ago...bad product and expensive. 

Some Patagonia stuff may be worth the high price, but not $599 waders or even $299 waders, IMO.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Spend 10 hours spey casting for stealhead in snow flurries and all the sudden that $599 is extremely worth it in the Pacific northwest. Took those academy waders up to Montana for a week of fall fishing and with first day of fishing was shelling out $350 for some warmer more comfortable simms waders. I have the Patagonia now and they are amazing. They have great warranty when it comes to leaks. Also most guides in run two pairs a season and they typically will agree you get what you pay for in waders. Just my opinion.


Meadowlark said:


> Who pays $599 for waders? That just shows how ridiculous the mark-up is by Patagonia...also Sims is just as bad.
> 
> Curious what others think...but waders are waders and the Academy brand for $70 bucks serves me well wherever I go. They are basically disposables. Wear them a couple years and throw them away. Take a spare set with you on trips and just toss the old ones out if they give you problems. They actually have outperformed a pair of expensive waders from Orvis I mistakenly bought several years ago...bad product and expensive.
> 
> Some Patagonia stuff may be worth the high price, but not $599 waders or even $299 waders, IMO.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

crw91383 said:


> Spend 10 hours spey casting for stealhead in snow flurries and all the sudden that $599 is extremely worth it in the Pacific northwest. ...


I've spent a lot more than 10 hours spey casting for King Salmon in Alaska...like 200 hours and the Academy waders performed flawlessly.

Steelheaded the Karluk on Kodiac Island in Oct. one year with temps just above freezing...and the Academy waders performed just great....for hours and hours and hours.

Many other examples...sorry not worth $599 to me.

Here's the Academy waders in action....in near 32 deg water


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Too each his own but when I even think I feel a leak I send them in and get a new pair no questions asked. Two years ago they discontinued the Patagonia model I had and replaced them with the newer nicer model. 


Meadowlark said:


> I've spent a lot more than 10 hours spey casting for King Salmon in Alaska...like 200 hours and the Academy waders performed flawlessly.
> 
> Steelheaded the Karluk on Kodiac Island in Oct. one year with temps just above freezing...and the Academy waders performed just great....for hours and hours and hours.
> 
> Many other examples...sorry not worth $599 to me.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Meadowlark said:


> Who pays $599 for waders? That just shows how ridiculous the mark-up is by Patagonia...also Sims is just as bad.
> 
> Curious what others think...but waders are waders and the Academy brand for $70 bucks serves me well wherever I go. They are basically disposables. Wear them a couple years and throw them away. Take a spare set with you on trips and just toss the old ones out if they give you problems. They actually have outperformed a pair of expensive waders from Orvis I mistakenly bought several years ago...bad product and expensive.
> 
> Some Patagonia stuff may be worth the high price, but not $599 waders or even $299 waders, IMO.


Thousands and thousands of people.

I agree that Academy waders are disposable. If waders were just waders, given as little as they make, every guide would use Academy waders. Don't think I can recall a single guide using anything but Patagonia or Simms.

I spent $600 on my current pair of Simms back in 2003 and after 13 years of hard use I'm about to replace them.

$300 for top of the line Patagonia waders is a great deal. Orvis waders aren't the quality of Patagonia or Simms.

Sorry for upsetting you so much by posting this sale but couldn't you just bypass the thread rather than taking a dump on it or anyone who thinks differently than you?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

crw91383 said:


> Too each his own but when I even think I feel a leak I send them in and get a new pair no questions asked. Two years ago they discontinued the Patagonia model I had and replaced them with the newer nicer model.


LOL, yes to each his own. I can purchase 8 or 9 pairs of the Academy brand, more than that when on sale, for the price of one Patagonia... LOL, yes to each his own. The thing is, I don't need to. I've had one pair of Academy last me several trips to Alaska over about 6 years. Always been prepared to throw them out, but haven't had to yet. At this rate, I figure I can go another 100 years at least before the cost benefit breaks even on Patagonia.

Too many folks I've run across think if you have Patagonia brands on, it somehow makes you better than other anglers who do not. LOL, ask the folks on the Sapsuck River in Alaska how much difference those brands make to record King Salmon....and the fine folks on Kodiac Island how much the steehead care about brand names, LOL.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL, yes to each his own. I can purchase 8 or 9 pairs of the Academy brand, more than that when on sale, for the price of one Patagonia... LOL, yes to each his own. The thing is, I don't need to. I've had one pair of Academy last me several trips to Alaska over about 6 years. Always been prepared to throw them out, but haven't had to yet. At this rate, I figure I can go another 100 years at least before the cost benefit breaks even on Patagonia.
> 
> Too many folks I've run across think if you have Patagonia brands on, it somehow makes you better than other anglers who do not. LOL, ask the folks on the Sapsuck River in Alaska how much difference those brands make to record King Salmon....and the fine folks on Kodiac Island how much the steehead care about brand names, LOL.


Good Lord. I don't think you are curious what others think as someone willing to agree to disagree seems to upset you so much.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Its very true when I wear Patagonia or simms I immediately become a better angler than if I wore Magellan. Heck last Saturday I had on a Patagonia shirt and pants on! I bet I was the best angler on the flats that day.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Don't bother everything is sold out unless you are extra small*



8weight said:


> FYI, Patagonia is having a big sale on their Rio Gallegos waders right now. Normally $599 on sale for $299:
> 
> http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-rio-gallegos-zip-front-waders-regular?p=82805-1


I received an email from Patagonia today about this sale. I clicked on the link only to find out that everything in size medium & large ( including the waders) is already sold out. I bet they did not even have any items in large or medium to begin with when they advertised their sale. The emails from patagonia are annoying. They should keep track of the small and extra small clients and send them emails, instead of wasting everyone's time.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

How dare you post up a sale of quality waders for others to see! Too bad they only have midget sizes left. 

I have a pair of those pata-gucci waders and I love them. One of the few brands besides Simms that makes sizes tall people can wear that actually fit well. I was steelhead fishing a few weeks ago in my Frat-agonia rain jacket too. It was pouring rain for about 6 hours straight, and it was only in the high 30's. The guide and my buddy were soaked to the bone in their coats. I was dry as a popcorn fart and shedding water like a newly waxed car. So the thing is when I pay to fly somewhere, hire guide service, lodging, tips, food, booze, etc, the few extra bones for a jacket I know is going to keep me on the river longer is well worth it. Meanwhile my buddy was freezing his *** off in the boat, and he is a native to the cold weather, I was able to keep fishing and enjoy the day. 

If you have spent over 200 hours on a river that is the equivalent of 25 eight hour days. Assuming you hire a guide service and fly all that way, I would say a few extra bucks isn't a big deal to you hot shot. 

My parents went to the south pole a few years ago, my old man was on the Patagonia website looking for a jacket. One of those pop up sales associates came up on the website, he asked what my dad was looking for. My dad explained what they were doing, the sales associate recommended a jacket, and my dad bought it. A few weeks after returning from the trip he gets an email from Patagonia asking how the jacket performed and if he was unsatisfied in any way that he could return it for a full refund. I am down with a company that has customer service like that.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Try this link

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/pa...3dg/?filterString=s~patagonia/&colorFamily=01

They have a few different size options. Sign up for their daily flyer and you can get 20-30% off coupons and get those waders for even cheaper.



> They should keep track of the small and extra small clients and send them emails, instead of wasting everyone's time.


I don't think a single major retailer does that, sure would be a perfect world though.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a pair of Neoprene Remington waders I bought at Academy for about $70 over twenty years ago and they are still going strong although they get slightly moist near the feet but I think it is just sweat because there is no water in them and they are plenty warm. You should be able to find all kinds of waders on sale now.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Fishsurfer said:


> I have a pair of Neoprene Remington waders I bought at Academy for about $70 over twenty years ago and they are still going strong although they get slightly moist near the feet but I think it is just sweat because there is no water in them and they are plenty warm. You should be able to find all kinds of waders on sale now.


You wear those in TX? My buddies up north swear by neoprenes for warmth.


----------



## Go Frogs (Nov 19, 2014)

I have Patagonia Rio Gallegos waders (got them on sale from Steep and Cheap for FAR less than retail) and have been very happy with them. To each their own, thanks for the heads-up on the sale.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

mikedeleon said:


> How dare you post up a sale of quality waders for others to see!
> 
> I don't see the point in sending out mass emails & post cards when everything is already sold out.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Demeter said:


> mikedeleon said:
> 
> 
> > How dare you post up a sale of quality waders for others to see!
> ...


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

My Patagonias are the best waders I have ever owned and they are going on year 3. Go to Sierra trading post and sign up of for their coupons. You can get Patagonias at a hell of a good price. They are starting at $140 and up and they have all sizes in the $140 ones right now.


----------

